# الاستراحة > استراحة المجلس >  مناظرة ذات طابع خاص ... مع الشيخ عدنان العرعور -حفظه الله-

## أنس ع ح

الحمد لله , والصلاة والسلام على رسول الله , وآله وصحبه أجمعين :


وُجّه سؤال لفضيلة الشيخ عدنان العرعور -حفظه الله ورعاه -

يقول السائل :
اشتهر الشيخ عدنان بالمناظرات ذات الطابع الخاص ، فما هي أشهر وأهم ثلاث مناظرات عقدتها ؟ 


أجاب الشيخُ قائلاً :


حُببت إلي المناظرة ، وكشف لي غطاؤها ، ووضح أمامي طريقها ، والحمد لله ، وله المنة ، وهي كثيرة لا أكاد أحصيها ، أو أضبطها ، وإنني عازم بمشيئة الله على نسخها ، فمنها الطويلة جداً ، ومنها القصيرة جداً 
فمنها :
أن أحدهم جاء عقب إحدى المحاضرات للمناظرة في كفر ابن تيمية ، وأحضر معه أكثر من سبعة كتب .. وحذرني الشباب من مناظرته ، لقدرته العلمية ، وتحضيره المسبق ، ولغلظته في الكلام 
وقالوا : أنت متعب وغير محضر وو…
فأبيت إلا الجلوس .. 


فقال : عندي أدلة على أن ابن تيمية كافر .
قلت : ابن تيمية معروف عند كثيرين بالكفر ، فقد كنت أسمع تكفيره منذ صغري - وقصدت أنه معروف بالكفر عند الروافض ، وغلاة الصوفية ، وكثير من المقلدين ، وفهم هو أني موافق على ذلك - 

أحمد ( السائل وليس المناظر ) : ـ مقاطعاً ـ : هل يجوز مثل هذا ؟
الشيخ : يجوز مثل هذا في المناظرات على أن يبين المقصود بعد ذلك ، حتى لا يكون ثمة تلبيس فقد قال إبراهيم أكبر من هذا !! قال : عن النجم والقمر والشمس ] هذا ربي [ ، 
المهم أني أدركت للوهلة الأولى ، أنه يكفره لإثباته العلو لله ،


فقلت له : دعك من ابن تيمية وتكفيره ، وأجبني عن رجل قال في سجوده : سبحان ربي الأسفل ، فهل يجوز هذا ..؟! 
فدهش ثم قال لا يجوز ..!!

قلت : لم لا يجوز؟؟ ألستم أنتم تنفون عن الله صفة العلو ؟! فهو سبحانه عندكم في العلو وفي الاسفل -!!! وعلى هذا يجوز أن يقال: سبحان ربي الأعلى, وسبحان ربي الأسفل, مادام الله عندكم اتصف بالصفتين .
قال : لكن الله قال : سبح اسم ربك الأعلى! 

قلت : هل هو الأعلى في صفاته وذاته ؟! أم في صفاته دون ذاته ؟؟ 
فحار وتردد ، وسكت سكوت المتفكر!...

قلت : هذا جائز على منهجكم ، لأن الله عندكم في العلو وفي السفل ، والآن : 
إما أن تثبت هذه الصفة "الأعلى" بشمولها : فهو الأعلى ذاتاً وصفاتاً ، وتنفي ما يضادها من قولكم : ((موجود في كل مكان )) وإما أن الأعلى لا تشمل الذات ، فهو "الأعلى"في صفاته ، " والأسفل "و الأعلى بذاته ، وعلى هذا يجوز أن يقول القائل : سبحان ربي الأسفل . 
قال : أنظرني إلى غد . 

قلت : فإنك من المنظرين . 
وفي اليوم التالي : أظهر بعض الإشكالات ، على سبيل الاسترشاد لا على سبيل العناد ، 

وتم إزالتها واهتدى .. ثم بينت له الموقف الصحيح من ابن تيمية, وأزلنا عنه الإشكالات ، 

فاقتنع و الحمد لله .






------------------------------
المصدر :
ملف بعنوان : أسئلة عامة وأجوبتها للشيخ .
على الرابط التالي , من الموقع الرسمي للشيخ "الإسلام الوسط" :

http://www.islamwasat.com/file.php?id=34&catid=6

----------


## أمين بن محمد

الله أكبــــــــــــ  ــــــــــــر؛
بارك الله فيكم و شكر لكم؛
و حفظ الله شيخنا الجليـــل عدنان عرعــور من كلّ ســوء.

----------


## أنس ع ح

> بارك الله فيك


وفيك بارك الله




> و حفظ الله شيخنا الجليـــل عدنان عرعــور من كلّ ســوء.


آمين يارب العالمين

----------


## الرغيد

حفظ الله الشيخ المفضال عدنان وبارك فيه ونفع به
جزاك الله خيراً

----------


## أنس ع ح

> حفظ الله الشيخ المفضال عدنان وبارك فيه ونفع به


 اللهم آمين




> جزاك الله خيراً


وإياك

----------


## العطاب الحميري

حفظ الله الشيخ عدنان ووفقه...
وقد كان منزله قريب من منزلنا...
كان من خير الناس وأحرصهم على الدعوة...
مع أني لم ألتقِ به إلا مرة أو مرتين...
يرفع للإستفادة....

----------


## أنس ع ح

يرفع للفائدة مع العلم أن للشيخ الآن مناظرات مع الشيعة على قناة صفا مباشر في الساعة 11 بعد التراويح وتعاد 11 صباح اليوم التالي ...

وفق الله الشيخ وسدده وأظهر الحق على لسانه

----------


## أنس ع ح

أظن ستكون العاشرة بتوقيت مكة ... المهم أنها بعد التراويح ( في مكة ) بربع ساعة تقريباً

----------


## التبريزي

حبذا لو تُفرغ تسجيلاته الصوتية في كتب الكترونية وورقية، فذاك ربما يكون أدوم!!
بارك الله فيك وفي الشيخ عدنان...

----------


## أبو عمر الجداوي

البرنامج يبدأ الساعة 11 مساءً بتوقيت مكة المكرمة
ويعاد الساعة الثالثة صباحاً

----------


## ابو حاتم المغربي

السلام عليكم و رحمة الله
بارك الله في الاخ ناقل الموضوع و جزاه الله خيرا و حفظ الله شيخنا الشيخ عدنان عرعور و بارك الله في عمره
و نرجو من الاخوة ان ينعاونوا على رفع هذه المناظرات فلا نستطيع متابعتها في رمضان
و بارك الله في جميعا

----------


## أنس ع ح

مناظرات الشيخ الرمضانية لهذا العام 1430 ترفع تباعاً بإذن الله على الرابط :
http://majles.alukah.net/showthread.php?p=271277
أو
http://www.forsanelhaq.com/forumdisplay.php?f=166

----------


## المغربي أبو عمر

حفظ الله الشيخ عدنان ووفقه...

----------


## أنس ع ح

> حفظ الله الشيخ عدنان ووفقه...


آمين يارب العالمين

----------


## أنس ع ح

انتظروا فضيلة الشيخ عدنان بن محمد العرعور أبا حازم ( أسد السنة ) 
على قناة صفا ( النيل سات : 10758 / v / 27500 ) 
كل يوم ثلاثاء 
في برنامج ( كلمة سواء )
الساعة التاسعة بعد العشاء بتوقيت مكة المكرمة

----------


## رشيد الكيلاني

لماذا لا يظهر الان الشيخ عدنان على قناة الصفا لقد افتقدناه منذ زمن نرجو ممن له علم ان يخبرنا

----------

